# Which Edinburgh Cycling Club?



## DaveK (20 Aug 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm moving to Edinburgh in the next month and I'll be looking to join a cycling club. Can anyone give me their recommendations on which one would be best for casual rides and perhaps the odd time trial?

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## DelB (20 Aug 2013)

Haven't joined them (yet!), as I'm still getting into this biking lark, but the Edinburgh Road Club will be my likely choice and will probably fit the bill for what you're after too.
http://www.edinburghrc.co.uk/


----------



## DaveK (20 Aug 2013)

Yeah they seem to be the biggest, I like how they have organised rides every Saturday and Sunday with weekly TT. Will make a huge difference from my usual lonely rides in the country.


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2013)

I was in the ERC a while back. On Saturday there's (or at least) various training runs and some of these would break up further but they follow the same route except for the slowest one. They go more varied places on Sunday at a fast pace but the start on the southside of Edinburgh never suited me and my mates so I never did it often either. Never done any of their TT though by the time I'd got interested in them I'd moved. Although its a friendly club it took a while for me to properly break the ice as its that big, I've never experienced that with other clubs outside Edinburgh. Can't commentate on other Edinburgh Clubs though.


----------



## edindave (20 Aug 2013)

If you want casual rides try Ronde, based in Stockbridge. I don't know if they do TT's but they are a very friendly bunch. I've only been out with them once and really enjoyed it. They are based around a very cool cafe/shop. 

I'm a member of Edinburgh RC. It is a big club, lots of different groups for varying abilities and is great if you like more formal chain-gang type training rides. I think their weekly TTs are closed/members only but might be wrong about that.


----------



## DelB (20 Aug 2013)

edindave said:


> If you want casual rides try Ronde, based in Stockbridge. I don't know if they do TT's but they are a very friendly bunch. I've only been out with them once and really enjoyed it. They are based around a very cool cafe/shop.


 
Never heard of this place before now - What a fantastic website! What was their Saturday run like?


----------



## edindave (20 Aug 2013)

DelB said:


> Never heard of this place before now - What a fantastic website! What was their Saturday run like?


 
You really should get down there and check the place out. It's a fantastic shop and cafe too. Careful with the wallet though - lots of very nice shiny things and Rapha gear to tempt you. The coffee and cake is rich enough for me. 

I went out with the intermediate(?) 09:20 group. Think they have a fast 09:15 group, then a 09:20 group, and a slower 09:30 group. It was very informal, nice route out west to Beecraigs. I know they head out over the bridge to Fife regularly and also mid/east Lothian. It was about 60km I think. We were back around midday or not long after.
Riding was very relaxed, two abreast. There didn't seem to be any deliberate organisation or code to follow. No chain-ganging, no obvious what to do eg. taking turns at the front (although I did a few). I really enjoyed it.

It is quite different to the ERC rides which are more regimented, and more of a training ride. I enjoy them as well, for different reasons. 

You'll get different benefits from both clubs. And the beauty of this cycling malarkey is they will both welcome you along for a few rides to see how you find them!


----------



## DaveK (22 Aug 2013)

Cheers for the replies guys. I think I will go with ERC since I plan on staying in the southern side of Edin. Sounds ideal to be starting rides from there.


----------



## edindave (22 Aug 2013)

Go for it @DaveK 

The Saturday meeting at the Commonwealth Pool can be a bit chaotic with the vast sea of riders. It's like the start of a sportive! I found it a bit confusing the first few times. Anyway here's a little more info for you and a couple of examples of routes. Hopefully it'll be of some help/interest.

No idea what level you ride at, or which group plan to ride, but there are several groups separated by start times.

0930 - the fastest - usually actually leaves about 0935. If you ave 25mph this is the group for you.
0940 - there are usually two groups, a fast 0940 and a second 0940. These tend to be very large and split up in Dalkeith into more sensible numbers. This group is intended for self-sufficient riders and generally does not stop. I have been dropped on this ride before! Usual coastal route here (2nd 0940 group), but groups often split and has a hilly option.
0945 - slightly slower than the 0940. Often splits at Dalkeith into a hilly group and a coastal group (same as the 0940 route). Example here (slightly hilly one).
0950 - development ride, for those new to group riding. This is the only official 'led' ride. When I was doing them they never followed any particular set route, but here's one example.

Whatever you do, enjoy it!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the post Dave, might def give them a look when I get used to the Cannondale


----------



## DaveK (2 Sep 2013)

Excellent post Dave, that was very helpful. I'm nowhere near 25mph but I guess in a group I could maybe do 19 to 20. I will do the development group first and take it from there. 

Cheers again!


----------



## amir (15 Oct 2013)

There's also Porto-Velo, starting in Portobello. Their main rides are on Sundays and are more "social" rides with a cafe stop and about 60 miles. Good for getting back for lunch. See http://porto-velo.com/ . Free to join.


----------



## edindave (15 Oct 2013)

amir said:


> There's also Porto-Velo, starting in Portobello. Their main rides are on Sundays and are more "social" rides with a cafe stop and about 60 miles. Good for getting back for lunch. See http://porto-velo.com/ . Free to join.



Nice website and really good info in the Rides Archive - lots of trips over Redstone Rigg! 

Like the Sunday 8am start time as well... I'll definitely go along one week!


----------



## amir (16 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> Nice website and really good info in the Rides Archive - lots of trips over Redstone Rigg!
> 
> Like the Sunday 8am start time as well... I'll definitely go along one week!



I think the start time will be moved back to 9am at some point for the winter season. I like their tops but haven't go around to buying one yet.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Oct 2013)

I wouldnt mind coming along for a ride but 9am meeting is a bit early for me as I am out at Gorebridge.
Amir - Who would be the best person to contact about routes?


----------



## amir (16 Oct 2013)

I go in from Dalkeith myself. I haven't been with them for a while as I have been recovering from an accident, plus holiday and rides with others.

You could try emailing *info at porto-velo.com . *


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Oct 2013)

Thanks Amir, I would aim at meeting the group in the middle of the ride as it would be too much and too early for me to get to the meeting point.


----------



## User33236 (20 May 2017)

Holy thread resurrection! 

I'm moving to Edinburgh in 6 weeks. Has much changed from the information above regarding the clubs in the area?

Looking at the map Ronde CC is likely going to be my closest.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 May 2017)

Ronde is very welcoming and very active. Their Saturday clubruns are particularly well attended and offer a good choice of speeds and distance over about 5 groups. Not sure if any of their members ride TT's but quite a few ride road races and cross.
Other options, ERC, Musselburgh RCC to the east, West Lothian Clarion to the west.


----------



## DaveReading (24 May 2017)

amir said:


> There's also Porto-Velo, starting in Portobello. Their main rides are on Sundays and are more "social" rides with a cafe stop and about 60 miles. Good for getting back for lunch. See http://porto-velo.com/ . Free to join.



Interesting to see from their FAQ that on rides they favour calling "Nose"/"Tail" rather than the more usual "Car Up/Down".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2017)

There's also a few informal clubs, not clubs at all really, that organise themselves over the internet and meet up for weekly rides. I know of two, Pentland Velo who I believe start their rides from Craigdon Mountain Sports near Swanston and Dalmeny 801 who start from Dalmeny train station just out of South Queensferry. There may be others.


----------



## Jimidh (25 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> There's also a few informal clubs, not clubs at all really, that organise themselves over the internet and meet up for weekly rides. I know of two, Pentland Velo who I believe start their rides from Craigdon Mountain Sports near Swanston and Dalmeny 801 who start from Dalmeny train station just out of South Queensferry. There may be others.



This is correct - know lads who ride with both.

Also Portovelo is one of my favourite club names.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2017)

Cycling Weekly’s take on Ronde. 
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/ride-with-ronde-cycling-club-354090


----------



## Alex1982 (14 Oct 2017)

People use ronde for training purposes, the 930 group is very socialable and the 920 group is as well.

You should try the Wednesday morning ride as well.


----------

